# Starter For Black/White 2?



## Jerrrge (Aug 18, 2012)

Soo since the new Pokemon is almost coming out around the world, (mostly in the  US since it was released in Japan), who are you pickin for your starter? I'm personaly picking a random pokemon, like riolu lv. 5 so i can use it as a starter. Any ideas? OR what's your choice!?:sunglasses:


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2012)

Something other than a starter? Mareep. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 I love Mareep. I'm so gonna catch one once I get the game. <3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Oshawott.

Best starter ever. (Other than maybe Torchic.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 19, 2012)

I dunno, I was pretty underwhelmed by oshawott and snivy, and I'm not that keen on tepig. :/


----------



## Spoon (Aug 19, 2012)

I was planning on using Tepig for Black2 and Snivy for White2. Although, I might opt for another (non-starter) Pokémon instead of Snivy since I've already used one in Black.


----------



## Dar (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll probably choose Snivy, but I might get rid of it if I find a better grass type.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 19, 2012)

Oshawott.
Owned everything on White.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 19, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> I dunno, I was pretty underwhelmed by oshawott and snivy, and I'm not that keen on tepig. :/


Statistically and competitively, BW basically had the worst starters, haha. I love Samurott (or, auf Deutsch, ADMURAI) as a Pokémon, though, so I'll be sticking with Oshawott as per usual.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll might use Tepig because I used it in Black, or I might use Snivy because half my friends are obsessed with Oshawott and the other half is obsessed with Tepig. Or I might just not get the game.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll be going with Oshawott for White 2, as it's the one unova starter I haven't trained yet. For Black 2, I'm not sure. Maybe trade over a Ralts or something.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 19, 2012)

Diminished Third said:


> Statistically and competitively, BW basically had the worst starters, haha. I love Samurott (or, auf Deutsch, ADMURAI) as a Pokémon, though, so I'll be sticking with Oshawott as per usual.


I love the oshawott line, but water-types are my favourite and I like not having my starter as water so I can pick something cooler.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 19, 2012)

Snivy all the way. Can't stand the other two.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I always choose the Fire starter. So, Tepig.


----------



## Spatz (Aug 19, 2012)

In W2 I'm doing a character run, so the eggs are already prepared...though the base starter will b Snivy.
(Pichu, Buneary, Riolu, Larvesta, Torchic, Cyndaquil)

In B2, I 'unno. I'll choose what I want once I get to that point...


----------



## Superbird (Aug 19, 2012)

Tepig, because I never really used one.


----------



## Jerrrge (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, knowing that Black/White had bad starters, im thinking of replacing the starters for a pokemon from the older gens, like crobat(younger zubat raise it), or a dratini and raise it to a dragonite for a starter. Any thoughts?


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Aug 20, 2012)

I am going to power through with an Axew, just like I did in White.  Luckily, the one I used in White had an adamant nature, so I can breed much more easily.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 20, 2012)

Seeing as I had Snivy in Black, I suppose this time I'll get Oshawott.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerrrge said:


> Well, knowing that Black/White had bad starters, im thinking of replacing the starters for a pokemon from the older gens, like crobat(younger zubat raise it), or a dratini and raise it to a dragonite for a starter. Any thoughts?


They aren't really bad. Well, Serperior is (it's probably the worst starter ever!), but Samurott is average and Emboar is powerful apart from having bad speed. The only reason people say Emboar is bad is because it's slower than Blaziken and Infernape, but otherwise it has very good stats and is the bulkiest of the trio.


----------



## Dar (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerberus87 said:


> They aren't really bad. Well, Serperior is (it's probably the worst starter ever!)


Actually, I don't think Serperior is that bad. I was probably just lucky, but my Serperior beat Skyla's gym by itself.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 20, 2012)

Dar said:


> Actually, I don't think Serperior is that bad. I was probably just lucky, but my Serperior beat Skyla's gym by itself.


Really, just about anything works ingame, though (albeit that's starting to fly less often). As far as _starters_ go, Serperior is pretty bottom-of-the-barrel. 95 defenses are acceptable, not exceptional bulk, and 75 offenses are just pitiful, leaving Speed as Serperior's only actually *good* stat. I hadn't actually realised Venusaur, Meganium, and Torterra (but not Sceptile) have a lower BST (by a mere 3 points), but only Meganium is worse, really, out of the grass starters. Samurott is a worse Feraligatr, and Emboar's probably the worst starter period.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 20, 2012)

Contrary + Leaf Storm alone would easily make Serperior amazing if it had access to a better movepool of special attacks.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 20, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Contrary + Leaf Storm alone would easily make Serperior amazing if it had access to a better movepool of special attacks.


But it doesn't, so it's not (in standard, anyway). Plus Contrary negates its best stat-boosting move in Coil.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Aug 20, 2012)

Diminished Third said:


> Really, just about anything works ingame, though (albeit that's starting to fly less often). As far as _starters_ go, Serperior is pretty bottom-of-the-barrel. 95 defenses are acceptable, not exceptional bulk, and 75 offenses are just pitiful, leaving Speed as Serperior's only actually *good* stat. I hadn't actually realised Venusaur, Meganium, and Torterra (but not Sceptile) have a lower BST (by a mere 3 points), but only Meganium is worse, really, out of the grass starters. Samurott is a worse Feraligatr, and Emboar's probably the worst starter period.


Emboar is not a bad Pokémon, just outclassed. It's better than a lot of the Grass starters (if Venusaur didn't have Chlorophyll it would be very pedestrian), and at least it doesn't have to compete with Moltres and Ho-Oh for a team spot like Charizard.

And Skyla sucks, her best Pokémon is Swanna which is already pretty mediocre.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 21, 2012)

Cerberus87 said:


> Emboar is not a bad Pokémon, just outclassed. It's better than a lot of the Grass starters (if Venusaur didn't have Chlorophyll it would be very pedestrian), and at least it doesn't have to compete with Moltres and Ho-Oh for a team spot like Charizard.


It's better than Meganium, possibly. I can't consider it better than any of the others. _Maybe_ Torterra, and definitely not Venusaur or Sceptile. Of course Venusaur wouldn't be as good as it is without Chlorophyll -- but it does, so it's good as it is. Really, when comparing starters, it's a matter of who-does-what-best. Charizard gets Belly Drum (admittedly not what it used to be), Typhlosion gets Eruption, Blaziken gets Speed Boost, Infernape gets an awesome movepool and spread. Emboar gets Scald, I guess? Serperior's stats exude Meganium, with a few points of everything traded for Sceptile-like Speed. Because of that, Serperior makes a better Subseeder than Meganium. Sceptile was a Pokémon that really got the short end of the stick after the physical/special split, though. Awesome physical movepool, but SpA's the better attacking stat. I really hope they reassess some spreads for gen VI, but that seems unlikely as always.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Aug 21, 2012)

Diminished Third said:


> It's better than Meganium, possibly. I can't consider it better than any of the others. _Maybe_ Torterra, and definitely not Venusaur or Sceptile. Of course Venusaur wouldn't be as good as it is without Chlorophyll -- but it does, so it's good as it is. Really, when comparing starters, it's a matter of who-does-what-best. Charizard gets Belly Drum (admittedly not what it used to be), Typhlosion gets Eruption, Blaziken gets Speed Boost, Infernape gets an awesome movepool and spread. Emboar gets Scald, I guess? Serperior's stats exude Meganium, with a few points of everything traded for Sceptile-like Speed. Because of that, Serperior makes a better Subseeder than Meganium. Sceptile was a Pokémon that really got the short end of the stick after the physical/special split, though. Awesome physical movepool, but SpA's the better attacking stat. I really hope they reassess some spreads for gen VI, but that seems unlikely as always.


Bellyzard is very hard to use with Stealth Rock in play. Typhlosion has Eruption and... Eruption. It's very powerful, but not dependable. It's like saying Archeops is better than Staraptor without taking Defeatist into account (I personally thing Staraptor is overrated, but still...). Emboar's only real flaw is its speed. It might not be the best Fire-type starter, but when it comes to being the worst, it has fierce competition.

And Meganium is better at defense than Serperior.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 21, 2012)

Cerberus87 said:


> Bellyzard is very hard to use with Stealth Rock in play. Typhlosion has Eruption and... Eruption. It's very powerful, but not dependable. It's like saying Archeops is better than Staraptor without taking Defeatist into account (I personally thing Staraptor is overrated, but still...). Emboar's only real flaw is its speed. It might not be the best Fire-type starter, but when it comes to being the worst, it has fierce competition.
> 
> And Meganium is better at defense than Serperior.


You have to consider _very_ few starters are seen in standard play. These days, it's basically only Venusaur and Infernape since Swampert and Empoleon were demoted. I'm not saying Typhlosion and Charizard are better than Emboar by much, but as far as Fire/Fightings go, Blaziken and Infernape are leaps and bounds better. For an attacker, having a Speed flaw is a fatal flaw without significant Trick Room support. Charizard still gets the edge over Emboar (I think) because Solar Power is an instant attack boost, and scarf Eruption is really quite potent.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure. I used Oshawott last time, and she was AMAZING. I might transfer a Sneasel egg over from B/W, if that's possible - I love Sneasel!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm probably not gonna use a starter. I weren't a big fan of them in the original BW.


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 6, 2012)

Oshawott. I never pick the Water type, but Oshy's pretty awesome and I didn't pick him in White, so.
As for a non-starter that will end up in my team, probably Lucario or Blaziken. Also Braviary.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2012)

Oshawott. I don't really like water-types so picking one as my starter means I have a default Surfer. Although I suppose this is B/W where that doesn't matter as much... but still!


----------



## voltianqueen (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm picking Tepig this time, since I got Oshawott in original Black. Tepig was my original choice for the first games, but I didn't like Emboar and ended up liking Samurott best. Emboar has grown on me since then, so....

Still not really a huge fan of the Snivy line!


----------

